# pastel royals which would be the morph to breed with them?



## coral1 (Jun 4, 2009)

hi, will be gettin a pair of pastel royals for future breeding want to get another co-dominant morph to mix things up for some diff morphs any ideas without getting mega expensive.


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

coral1 said:


> hi, will be gettin a pair of pastel royals for future breeding want to get another co-dominant morph to mix things up for some diff morphs any ideas without getting mega expensive.


what do you like? theres loads to go with, so all depends on what you like the look of


----------



## Wobbit (Nov 15, 2008)

pastel x spider = bumblebees


----------



## C.Bruno (Oct 8, 2008)

pastel x spinner =
bumblebees
spiiner blast
lemon blast
pastel
spinner 
pinstripe
spider
normals

all chance per egg
or you could do

pastel x cinnamon

pewter 
pastel
cinnamon
pastel 
normal


there are LOADS combos!


----------



## coral1 (Jun 4, 2009)

yep i like the idea of that one thanks.


----------

